# Droid X seems to be the 350 chevy of phones is there an Heir Apparent?



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I have had the DX for 3+ yrs I have replaced 3 touchscrens a camea and a camera button I am as familiar with this phone inside and out as I was with my tried and true Razor Vxx flip-phone ( i think i rebuilt it 5 times and still have parts around) is there an "Heir Apparent" to this phone or is it the "350 chevy" of phones.
I have been eligible for an upgrade for over a year now but am not sure what to get (if anything) I was thinking of a DX2 but the support just doesnt seem very robust.

Is there any phone in particular that the Developers are focusing efforts on; I am partial to MOTO but if the DEV is focusing somewhere else I would jump ship.

Thanks for any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm holding out for the gs4 at this point I believe. I have 2 DX, 1 r2d2, + 1 d2g.

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I think the Tegra Quad based phones seem to have a lot of potential but I haven't investigated much beyond their nVidia parallel processing hype.

Opinions?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't upgrade myself through Verizon or I'll lose my unlimited data. Right now I run the Bionic, which honestly has been a big improvement and development on that ain't half bad. Reason is due to the bypass to load custom kernels on the OMAP4 devices.

But yeah, to a degree, our Droid X is like the old classic '50's Chevy or Ford that are collectible and such. For the time being, I'm waiting for more news in relation to the new X Phone that has almost no details about it right now. Said to be a game changer, but I don't know anything about it to say much.

Aside from those, there aren't any phones I'm holding out for since Samsung leaves 0 impressions on me other than trying to copy Apple somewhat on design, and HTC sense is just ugly as sin to me. Since Motorola was bought, virtually all of Blur has been removed from the Jelly Bean updates in the newest RAZR devices while we wait for releases for the Droid RAZR and HD, and the last being the Bionic.

Just hope the new X Phone will have a CDMA version, but in all likelihood, it'll probably be GSM only like all Nexus devices. (minus the 'failed' Galaxy Nexus on VZW)


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I would say if you want the best possible dev support, get a nexus (4).... But if you had that many repairs to a phone that survived fire, you probably want something more sturdier, probably the moto X like twinshadow said. It might interest the dev community enough to get good dev support.

I currently have a n4, and its light years away from how bad reviewers make it out to be.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The Nexus 4 ain't that bad of a phone. Just one of the things you'll probably want to get for it is either the bumper case, or something with a little more oomph on it like an Otterbox or Sedio or something. But when you think about it, just about every Nexus device gets "the best" dev support, so that's always a given. I currently like my Nexus 7, but I might think about getting the second gen. Nexus 7 if its a big improvement. Then I won't have to worry about Android 4.2 messing everything up on my current device.. Ok, now I'm getting off topic. XD


----------

